# Форум на русском языке  > Чаво  >  Как отследить программу, которая использует интернет

## Дeнис

1. Скачиваем программу *Tcpview* ( http://download.sysinternals.com/files/TCPView.zip )

2. Запускаем программу.

3. После запуска, появится примерно такое окно (без оранжевых столбцов)

111.jpg
Нажмите на изображение,чтобы увеличить его
4.  Выбираем столбец *Rcvd Bytes* (просто щелкаем 1 раз левой клавишей мыши, где написано *Rcvd Bytes*.
Если все правильно сделали, то принятые байты будут отображаться сначала (то, что нужно).

5. Подождите *5-10 минут*, сделайте скриншот окна и прикрепите его к сообщению!


*P.S*  Если же вы хотите узнать, почему большой исходящий трафик, то выполняем все, как сказано в *п.4*, только выбираем столбец "*Sent Bytes*"

----------

*olejah*,  *Techno*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

